# ISDN Routen



## Taigatrommel (7. August 2004)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne meinen ISDN-Anschluss auf 3 verschiedene Rechner routen. Geht das überhaupt mit ISDN? Kann ich den Router an meine ISDN-TK-anlage anschließen? Die Rechner sollen den Router als Internetzugang nutzen...

Besten Dank!


----------



## Taigatrommel (7. August 2004)

Ähm,

habe gerade festgestellt das mein Thema in der falschen "Abteilung" steht...

SORRY!


----------

